#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-11-11
<christian_arvai> Sådan. Jeg har varslet mødet både på IRC og i forum, samt sendt en mail til sbc om det. Vi ses om 40 min :)
<christian_arvai> Zilvador, jeg kan se at der ikke rigtigt er en dagsorden. Skal jo tage ideen med at lave en kontaktliste op i dag? Vi kan jo lige så godt få det lavet.
<leif_> :) aften
<christian_arvai> leif_,  hejsa :)
<leif_> længe siden
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg troede faktisk, at mødet var klokken 21. Det stod der på Facebook.
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at folk finder ud af det.
<christian_arvai> øøøø ... vi plejer at holde det kl 20. jeg tjekker det lige på fb
<christian_arvai> dammmmm
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, ja, lad os vende det med kontaktlisten. Jeg synes, at dit forslag med en lukket side var god
<Zilvador> Jep...jeg var også lidt overrasket over det med tiden, men tænkte, at der nok var en grund til det :)
<christian_arvai> iflg http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=18070 er det kl 20, men der er en der har skrevet 21 på fb
<Zilvador> Jep. Jeg så også lige det andet tidspunkt, da du skrev
<christian_arvai> Zilvador, har du adminrettigheder på FB?
<christian_arvai> så er det da godt at det "kun" er et opfølgningsmøde ;)
<leif_> undskyld men hva er gruppens fb side
<christian_arvai> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuDanmark?ref=profile
<leif_> sådan tak
<christian_arvai> det var så lidt
<leif_> :)
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, nej det har jeg ikke
<Zilvador> Jeg tror kun, at Søren har
<wangerin> Hejsa
<christian_arvai> hejsa
<christian_arvai> Zilvador, man kan nemt indstille FB til "Gør til administrator". Det er kun to klik på navnet.
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, du mener for den nuværende administrator? Vi skal vel have Søren til det.
<christian_arvai> ja
<Zilvador> Jep. Det ville være smart, hvis der var mere end en
<christian_arvai> så er kl 20. skal vi give folk 5-10 minutter mere, og ellers må kasseren (undertegnede) starte mødet?
<Zilvador> Lad os det.
<ajenbo> Hej
<Momsemor> Hejsa 
<Zilvador> Godaften
<olegb> Godaften
<Zilvador> Vi venter lige lidt, da der var sat en forkert mødetid på Facebook
<Zilvador> Med lidt held møder flere folk op om lidt
<christian_arvai> hvornår var det nu at vi skiftede til vintertid? jeg lurer på om det er årsagen til den ene times forskydelse
<Zilvador> For to uger siden
<Zilvador> Så vi har haft et møde siden
<christian_arvai> ok, så er det en fejl40
<Zilvador> Hmm....mon vi skal starte? Før det bliver for sent...
<Zilvador> christian_arvai
<christian_arvai> yes
<christian_arvai> jeg finder lige en mødeplan
<christian_arvai> Så starter vi mødet. Vi har ikke så meget på dagsordnen, så dette skulle være listen. Skriv endeligt hvis du har flere punkter! :)
<christian_arvai> Hej og navnerunde
<christian_arvai> Valg af dirigent og referent
<christian_arvai> (intet referat, da disse er på månedsmøderne)
<christian_arvai> Opfølgning fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> (Kalder lige på  folk: ahf ajenbo Blfriis Futte leif_ Momsemor olegb ubuntulog2 wangerin )
<christian_arvai> Vi starter med: Hej og navnerunde
<leif_> hej
<Momsemor> +1
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten MB
<Zilvador> Hej alle :). Og vel mødt. Daniel Ejsing-Duun, København, loco-kontakt
<leif_> leif larseen primært oversætter
<Blfriis> blfriis randers
<christian_arvai> Christian Arvai, Admin i forum, kasser i foreningen
<ajenbo> Anders Jenbo, Bestyrelsesmedlem, Forum-admin
<olegb> Ole Guldberg ... lurker i denne omgang :-)
<Zilvador> (:
<christian_arvai> Valg af dirigent og referent. Vi skal have en referant, men behøver vi en dirigent? det er nok ikke det vilde behov i dag
<Zilvador> Vi kan prøve uden
<Zilvador> Og jeg kan være referent, nu da Nicky ikke er her :)
<Momsemor> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<christian_arvai> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<christian_arvai> Opfølgning fra sidste møde:
<Zilvador> Jeg kan lægge ud
<christian_arvai> Zilvador, du havde nogle punkter i forum, så du får ordet :)
<Zilvador> Jep :)
<Zilvador> Jeg havde nogle punkter, som jeg tænkte på at løbe igennem
<Zilvador> -Twitter
<Zilvador> --Tema-uge
<Zilvador> -Facebook
<Zilvador> -brev til Kulturmødet
<Zilvador> -Liste over erfaringer (Alslug? Udstyrsliste)
<Zilvador> -Ubuntu-cd'er
<Zilvador> -blogs
<Zilvador> -forumopsamlinger
<Zilvador> -kontaktliste for bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> -Beretning fra Aarhus-mødet
<Zilvador> Vi har stadig en del løse ender
<Zilvador> Først og fremmest har vi vores Facebook- og Twitter-sider
<christian_arvai> Super, skal vi tage det punkt for punkt? så er det nemt at følge med
<Zilvador> Lad os det
<Zilvador> Mht. Twitter har jeg ikke hørt mere fra snigepigen, men jeg håber lidt, at hun melder tilbage om nogle retningslinjer på det tidspunkt
<christian_arvai> Punkt -Twitter:
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Hun nævnte også, at hun gerne ville være med til at lægge nyheder derop
<christian_arvai> jeg har heller ikke hørt fra hende, men jeg skal nok huske det, og se om jeg kan fange hende
<Zilvador> Men vi mangler stadig frivillige til begge områder
<Zilvador> Jeg skrev lige til hende personligt kort før mødet. Men det var lidt sent :)
<Zilvador> Men jeg håber på, at vi hører noget snart
<Zilvador> Jeg kan lige hurtigt spørge igen, om der er nogen af de tilstedeværende, der har ideer til eller vil være med til at drive vores side på enten Twitter eller Facebook?
<leif_> er altid på facebook 
<leif_> så måske
<Zilvador> leif_, du skal være meget velkommen til at hjælpe til :). Det ville være meget værdsat
<leif_> ok cool
<Zilvador> Har du set på udkastet til retningslinjer? Og har du selv tanker om, hvad den kan bruges til?
<christian_arvai> jeg er ikke så aktiv på FB, og har ingen Twitterkonto, så jeg springer over :)
<leif_> hmmm
<christian_arvai> enig, alle er velkommen til at deltage. vi kan bruge flittige hænder :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Vi kan snakke mere om det efter mødet :)
<christian_arvai> udkastet kan findes her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17924
<Zilvador> Det er godt at se, at der er interesse hvert fald. Vi skal lige have fat i Søren for at tale om ansvarsfordeling
<leif_> ja har et par små ider
<Zilvador> Tak christian_arvai  :)
<Zilvador> leif_, lyder godt. Vil du uddybe lidt?
<christian_arvai> jeg kan godt hjælpe til med at fange Søren og dele tilladdelserne ud. Det er ret nemt på FB
<leif_> resourser gode tutorrials og hjælp til nysgerige
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt. Det er sådan noget, vi skal ud i
<leif_> :)
<Zilvador> I er alle meget velkomne til at gå retningslinjerne igennem og komme med kommentarer
<leif_> måske selv lave rene danske tutorials
<Zilvador> Det ville også være rigtig godt :)
<leif_> :)
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der byder på Twitter?
<Zilvador> Tanken var her, at det kunne være mere hyppige opdateringer og mere løst.
<Momsemor> Er ikke på Twitter
<leif_> så som nyheder eller
<christian_arvai> vi har lavet en fællesbruger til guides i forum. i er velkommen til at kopiere og linke løs. bare husk at det nok er nemmest at holde selve indholdet i forum, da vi er ca 25 som har rettighederne til at ændre i teksterne
<leif_> ok
<Zilvador> Nyheder, oplysninger om nye guides/tutorials, store relevante nyheder og den slags
<Zilvador> Og møder i foreningen
<leif_> ok
<Zilvador> Twitter lægger op til hyppige nyheder, så der kan vi favne ret bredt
<Zilvador> Derfor ville det også være godt med retningslinjer for at blive enige om, hvor bredt vi skal favne...for at fastholde folks interesse
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi lader den stå. Senere snakker vi med Søren om det.
<leif_> ok
<Zilvador> Næste punkt: Brev til kulturmødet
<Zilvador> Jeg lavede sidste gang et udkast til et brev, som vi kunne skrive til kulturmødet på Mors i 2014 (http://piratepad.net/kulturmoede)
<wangerin> Sorry jeg var lige fraværende ;-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kan ikke se kommentarer eller rettelser, så brevet bliver nok sendt sådan.
<Zilvador> Er der umiddelbare reaktioner? Ideer til, hvad man kan lave til Kulturmødet?
<Zilvador> Som navnet antyder handler det om kultur.
<christian_arvai> buddig har vist meget erfaring med den slags. han er så bare ikke med i dag
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg prøver at kontakte ham :)
<Zilvador> Godt...næste punkt så
<wangerin> Vi har være med til kulturnaten hernede - det lugter også lidt af kultur ;-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, kan du bidrage med nogle ideer?
<Zilvador> Hvad kunne man tale om eller vise?
<wangerin> Men vores mål var at vise hvad vi arbejer med helt generelt. Hvad linux kan, og at det ikke er farligt.
<Zilvador> Kunne I forbinde det med kultur?
<Zilvador> Eller var det ikke nødvendigt?
<wangerin> Vi have maskiner med ubuntu, lubuntu og kubunru kørende for at vise den forskel der er, men samtidig påpeger vi at det blot er et udgangspunt.
<wangerin> Det kommer vel an på hvordan man definerer kultur. Der var ca 40 foreninger, grupper og partier sam havde stande hvor de viste hvad de lavede.
<christian_arvai> jeg har en lille indskydelse. foreningen råder over noget materiel til events. jeg ved ikke præcist hvad vi har, eller hvor det er i landet, men det kan vi jo finde ud af.
<wangerin> Jeg ved ikke om publikum på kulturmødet er "normale folk" eller om det er andre "kultur-folk". 
<wangerin> Vi har jo vores engen kultur i opensource-verdenen. Der er bare ikke så mange som kender det store til den.
<Zilvador> wangerin, Nemlig. Det ville være fint at understrege og forklare den
<ajenbo> har rettet lidt i http://piratepad.net/kulturmoede
<Zilvador> Jeg tror nok, at det ville kunne vække interesse hos nogle
<Zilvador> ajenbo, fedt :)
<wangerin> Vi have i hvertfald stor succes med vores demoer. (havde og lidt rasberry pi kørrenede samt et medlem som roder med arduino og stjernekikkert, så vi favnede ret bredt
<Zilvador> Det kunne være interessant
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte selv, at den største forbindelse til kultur nok ville være at finde i vores globale fællesskab
<wangerin> Desværre kan vi ikke deltager i kulturmødet, da vi selv har kulturnat i sønderborg samtidig
<Zilvador> Ja, det kan jeg huske, at du sagde
<Zilvador> Snigepigen havde vist en allieret, som hun kunne lave det med
<Zilvador> Hvis der er andre rettelser eller ideer, skal folk være velkomne til at tilføje dem. Jeg sender brevet om et par dage.
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi går videre til næste punkt
<christian_arvai> grontoft, du kan lige præsentere dig selv, så du kan komme med på deltagerlisten :)
<grontoft> åh det behøves ikke, jeg er blot med på en kigger ;) 
<Zilvador> Helt i orden :)
<christian_arvai> helt ok
<Zilvador> Næste punkt var: Liste over erfaringer i forbindelse med Ubuntu-møder
<Zilvador> Jævnfør: http://piratepad.net/moedeerfaringer
<Zilvador> Folk er igen meget velkomne til at komme med tilføjelser :)
<Zilvador> Det er nok særligt fra dem, der har holdt noget før. wangerin måske?
<Zilvador> Hvordan sætter man det op, hvad gør man, hvad skal man bruge, hvordan tiltrækker man sig opmærksomhed osv.
<Momsemor> Den side var gået min næse forbi ;-)
<christian_arvai> hvad kan vi skaffe nogle billige borde til? vi kunne vet have 2stk på sjælland og to i jylland, så de er til at få fat på
<Zilvador> Jeg mener endda, at det blev nævnt, at vi har nogle borde og stole til at stå et sted i Danmark
<Zilvador> Men der var ikke lige klarhed over, hvor de var nu
<Zilvador> Om ikke andet var der vist et budget, som vi kunne bruge lidt af, hvis det skulle blive nødvendigt :)
<wangerin> Alslug har efterhånden eksisteret i mange år,  hvor vi låner lokale i bibliotek og medbogerhus.
<christian_arvai> ja da. jeg vil hellere end gerne stemme for. skal jeg lige oprette en tråd i forum, så vi kan finde ud af hvad vi pt har?
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, meget gerne! :) God ide!
<wangerin> De seneste par år fået lavet et bobil-netværk, så vi kan dele net ud til vore gæster. Samtidig gør det at der 2 minutter fra vi åbner til vi er klar. Og nedpakning er næsten lige så hurtigt. Det kan klart anbefales at opstart/oprydning er minimeret til absolut minumum
<Blfriis> +1
<christian_arvai> jeg laver lige oplægget imens vi snakker herinde, og så kan i se det om fem minutter
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, super!
<Zilvador> Fedt at se aktivitet derinde :). Lad bare ideerne komme
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi langsomt går videre og så håber jeg, at folk vil tilføje til listen og se på forumtråden, som christian_arvai laver, så vi kan hjælpe dem, der vil sætte et Ubuntu-møde op :)
<christian_arvai> giv mig lige et min. jeg er næsten klar
<Zilvador> Fint fint :)
<christian_arvai> oplægget er her http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401568/
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt
<Zilvador> Det ville være fint med materialer, hvis man holder møder på et ellers tomt sted
<Zilvador> Eller skal lave en stand eller lignende
<christian_arvai> super. hvad siger i andre?
<Zilvador> Og hvis vi ikke kan finde ud af, hvad vi besidder i øjeblikket, må vi starte forfra og finde ud af, hvad vi har brug for
<Momsemor> Kan vi skrive på siden, eller skal vi skrive til dig med evt. ideer?
<Zilvador> Der bliver vist lavet en forumtråd, som vi kan tilføje til
<Zilvador> ikke christian_arvai ?
<christian_arvai> Momsemor, jeg laver det som en tråd i bestyrelsesforum, så alle kan svare, når først at indlægget er oprettet
<Momsemor> Ok :-)
<christian_arvai> yes
<Zilvador> :)
<wangerin> Hvor meget har Ubuntu dk reelt af grej? Standen der blev brugt i storcenter nord i Århus var lånt.
<christian_arvai> jeg aner det virkeligt ikke. der er ret langt fra lolland til disse møder, så jeg har aldrig fået taget mig sammen til at deltage
<wangerin> Alslug har en stand / pavilion + nogle computere som vi godt vil stille til rådighed hvis vi ikke selv skal bruge dem ( sker ret sjældent )
<Zilvador> Afstanden kan selvfølgelig være et problem
<Zilvador> Men så kunne det give mening at lave en strategisk fordelen, som christian_arvai  nævnte
<Zilvador> *fordeling
<Zilvador> så der er noget i udvalgte byer
<christian_arvai> det er mest af ækonomiske årsager at jeg nævnte det. det er billigere at have flere borde, end at ræse rundt i landte efter de få vi evt har
<christian_arvai> økonomiske
<Zilvador> Helt rigtigt
<Zilvador> Jeg opfordrer i hvert fald til at folk kommer med ideer til, hvilket udstyr vi kan have brug for og måske hvor. Bedre for mange end for lidt.
<Zilvador> Meget gerne i forumtråden, der bliver lavet
<Zilvador> Jeg tror næsten, at vi skal lave en lille workshop på et tidspunkt, hvor vi kan samles for at arbejde på de her fælles lister sammen :). Det virker egentlig ret godt.
<wangerin> Jeg tor at mangle vil kunne organisere lokaler til regulære møder. (via biblioteker / medborgerhuse / skoler etc ) Det er noget helt andet hvis man vil på udflugt ud i den virkelige verden.
<Zilvador> Udflugt?
<wangerin> I Sønderborg har vi fået så meget blod på tanden at vi kraftigt over vejer hele to udflugter ud i den virkelige verden med vores demo-stand. Kulturnatten ligger 100% fast - der ER vi med igen. Men vi arbejder på nogetomkring 1. maj i forlængelse af LTS-release.
<christian_arvai> vedr pengene har vi ret mange til over (ift regnskabet) http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Budget-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2013.pdf
<Zilvador> wangerin, det er godt at høre. I er et godt forbillede :)
<wangerin> Tak tak - vi vil bare gerne ha flere til at bruge linux ;-)
<Zilvador> I må også gerne lufte jeres ideer med os. Måske kan vi byde ind.
<christian_arvai> der er ikke brugt penge på porto, og heller intet på de to gange release, så der er 3000kr til inventar, forudsat at det bliver vedtaget på et månedsmøde
<Zilvador> Det vil vi også meget gerne...og helst Ubuntu...hehe :)
<Zilvador> Det kan vi sætte på dagsordnen...brug af penge til inventar
<Momsemor> Holder man charme-offensiv-møder på skoler, biblioteker osv er det nok ikke stole og borde man mangler, men mere bannere, reklamer og DVDer
<wangerin> Nu har alslug en lidt bredere formåls-paragraf, men vi roder for det meste med ubuntu eller mint
<Zilvador> Momsemor, rigtigt. Det ville være godt at tilføje til listen.
<Zilvador> Man kunne også overveje at ofre lidt på lidt grafisk design til reklamerne evt.
<wangerin> Vi har lige indkøbt et billigt a-skilt til A1 plakater. Det er billigt, men for knap 300 + plakater kunne det måske være en ide for afdelingerne i ubuntudk. Jeg kan godt hjælpe med indkøb
<Zilvador> Og det ville være fint med små ting, man kunne give væk. Det kunne blandt andet være Ubuntu-kuglepenne fra Canonicals butik
<christian_arvai> jeg kender en god fotograf, som også er ret nørdet i photochop. jeg kan nok lokke ham til at hjælpe os, hvis at vi skal arbejde med design. han er i øvrigt også medlem af forum.
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> - laminerede plakater til skiltet kan vist nok laves for 150-200 kr
<christian_arvai> det var da billigt!
<Zilvador> Jeg har kontakt til en trykkerivirksomhed, hvor vi kan få en god aftale, hvis det bliver nødvendigt
<wangerin> Ja. De billigste vo kunne finde i dk var 1100,- Men kvaliteten er å nok heller ikke i samme klasse. Men til vores brug er det fint
<Zilvador> 1100 lyder da lidt dyrt for en plakat
<wangerin> i9kke for en plakat, men for et skilt
<Zilvador> Aha :)
<Zilvador> Jeg opsamler lige de ideer, der er kommet her på mødet. Jeg håber, at der kommer flere ideer, gerne inden næste møde, så vi kan snakke om dem der :)
<christian_arvai> laminerede plakater holder vel fint til vores formål
<wangerin> Tror jeg virker fint
<wangerin> Det er det her skilt vi har købt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/350719696313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
<Zilvador> Det kunne være en ide
<Zilvador> Det er i hvert fald billigt
<wangerin> Nu skal vi så være kreative og få lavet nogle plakater ;-)
<Zilvador> Med lidt held kan vi måske få hjælp af den fotograf, som christian_arvai kender :)
<christian_arvai> det er da et godt køb til prisen
<christian_arvai> Zilvador,  det er Christoffer_Hovmand fra forum jeg kender (jeg kender ham også privat)
<Momsemor> Det er da en god ide, at gå videre med :-)
<wangerin> Kvaliteten er nok ikke til at stille udenfor foretningen med dagens tilbud hver dag, men til brug en gang i mellem er den fin. - der er trods ald grænser for hvad man får for 300 kr ;-)
<Zilvador> Aha...super :). SÃ¥ kender han os jo allerede
<wangerin> Sig til hvis jeg skal få den leveret i Flensborg - det sparer nemlig rigtig mange penge - og jeg kommer af og til til OSAA i Århus, så transport i den retning kan også klares ;-)
<Zilvador> Det kunne være en ide at købe et par stykker af dem, så de kunne stå i København og Aarhus og måske i Als
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi kan diskutere det videre til næste møde, hvor det vil være et egentlig bestyrelsesmøde :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Så kan vi måske tage en beslutningg
<christian_arvai> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> Godt :). Så kan vi vist gå videre til næste punkt på dagsordnen
<Zilvador> Det er lidt i samme tråd. Vi har stadig en del Ubuntu-cd'er stående. Både Server og desktop
<Zilvador> ajenbo, hvordan er det gået for dig med at uddele dem?
<christian_arvai> hvordan gik det med at ansøge om flere nye cd'er?
<wangerin> Vi kan godt bruge lidt flere hernede. Det er ikke akut endnu, men det tynder ud.
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, Vi har fået cd'er :)
<christian_arvai> super :D
<Zilvador> De blev fordelt lidt på vores lille 13.10-møde
<ajenbo> Desværre fik jeg først bragt dem på arbejde i sidste uge, men de er sæt op i servis disken og begynder at blive delt ud til interaseret
<Zilvador> wangerin, det kan vi sagtens klare. Hvis du kommer med en adresse, kan jeg sende nogle.
<christian_arvai> sender du en stak til wangerin , og derefter regningen til mig eller Søren?
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, den klarer jeg
<wangerin> Addr sendes om lidt via PM
<christian_arvai> +1
<ajenbo> Den bliver også forslået til folk hvor windows er brudt sammen som en løsning for dem så der er også folk der kommer til stifte bekendskab med det som en redning for deres data :)
<Zilvador> Hehe...godt.
<Zilvador> Og er der generel interesse for det?
<Zilvador> Tager folk imod det?
<wangerin> Det gør de. Har også brugt det argument flere gange
<ajenbo> +1
<ajenbo> Jeg er som oftest ikke selv involveret i udelingen da jeg sider på kontoeret og pogramere på livet løst
<Zilvador> Herligt :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Wangerin får tilsendt en stak. Hvis der ellers er brug for nogle, kan folk bare skrive til mig
<Momsemor> Hviken udgave er det?
<Zilvador> 12.04
<Momsemor> ok
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at de fokuserer på LTS-udgivelser nu.
<Zilvador> Hvilket jeg synes er meget fornuftigt
<wangerin> Der er vist meldt ud at der ikke kommer skiver til andet end lts
<Momsemor> Så venter vi bare på april :-)
<Zilvador> Jep :)
<ajenbo> wangerin, det er rigtigt
<christian_arvai> ja
<Momsemor> Der kom nu også 12.10
<Zilvador> Ja...men de har ikke flere tilbage til at sende, fik jeg besked på
<christian_arvai> det er vist overskudslageret. jeg mener at de vil holde sig til lts
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ de laver vist ikke flere nu
<Momsemor> ;-)
<Zilvador> Nå...skal vi tage næste punkt? :)
<christian_arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Vi snakkede om at gøre det muligt for forumbrugerne at skrive blogindlæg, som vi kunne sammensætte til Ubuntu Planet for at gøre opmærksom på, hvad vi laver
<Zilvador> Og der var en anden ide om, at nogle af dem, der er mest aktive på forummet kunne sammenfatte, hvad der er sket over tidsperioder, for at andre kan følge med 
<Zilvador> og måske bruge det til at forfatte sådanne indlæg til planeten
<Zilvador> Ideer? Frivillige?
<christian_arvai> jeg kan godt tage delen vedr. forum. jeg bor alligevel derinde ;)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<christian_arvai> det svinger ret meget, men vi har da haft måneder hvor at listen var ret lang, som fx til sidste møde
<Zilvador> Jeg kan i øvrigt også se, at der er lagt nogle billeder op i Ubuntu-mappen på Dropbox. Dejligt at se :)
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, listen over aktiviteter?
<christian_arvai> super
<christian_arvai> ja, vi lavede en statusrapport http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17891
<christian_arvai> det er vel ca sådan at vi skal lave det
<christian_arvai> eller? kom endeligt med ideer
<Zilvador> Jep. Sådan noget kunne være godt :)
<Zilvador> Og ellers hvis der er store debatter eller lignende, som kunne sammenfattes, hvis det har interesse
<christian_arvai> god ide
<Zilvador> Tror du, at det er realistisk med månedlige opsummeringer i den stil? :)
<christian_arvai> helt ærligt nej. grunden til at den lsite blev så lang, er at vi gik "helt amok" i redaktørteamet den måned, hvilket gav en masse spændende resultater. vi har også måneder hvor at der nærmest intet nyt er. 
<christian_arvai> men vi kan jo godt samle det vi får ind. det vil da gøre folk opærksomme på aktiviteten
<Zilvador> Også uden interessante indlæg i forum, der kunne være værd at fremhæve?
<Zilvador> Gerne. Jeg kan da se, at der sker en del på forummet, så det kunne man måske bruge
<christian_arvai> det kommer jo an på hvad vi vil tage med. jeg ved at jimmyfj og lath er meget aktive indenfor "Sikkerhed", så en update om dette kunne jo være spændende
<Zilvador> Meget :)
<Zilvador> Tror du, at vi kan aftale at lave det for faste tidsintervaller?
<Zilvador> Men forståelsen om, at der ikke altid vil være lige meget at berette om
<christian_arvai> vi (teamet) er i øvrigt blevet kontaktet af jimmy, og han vil gerne lave noget mere om "Sikkerhed".4
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, Hvad vil han lave? En guide eller noget?
<christian_arvai> vi kan godt prøve at lave en update hvert måned
<Zilvador> Det ville være godt :)
<JohnDoeDK> list
<JohnDoeDK> #list
<christian_arvai> han spurgte, ligesom at lath engang også har haft gjort, om vi ville lave et sub-fora til sikkerhed. vi mener stadigt at det er overdrevet at lave et særskilt fora til dette, men vi vil opfordre dem til at lave en god artikkel, gerne under den nye "Denmark LoCo Team" bruger, så der kan arbejdes med den løbende fremover
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Og har han arbejdet på noget?
<christian_arvai> jeg ordner det i aften, og sender dem begge en besked, hvor at vi opfordre dem til at samarbejde. de er begge vildt dygtige, så det skal nok blive spændende
<Zilvador> Glimrende :)
<christian_arvai> lath har rettighederne til Wordpress, og vi kan hurtigt give jimmy dem
<Zilvador> Gerne. Hvis han vil skrive, skal han endelig få lov, tænker jeg :)
<Zilvador> Vi må nok hellere skynde os igennem de sidste punkter, så mødet ikke trækker for meget ud
<christian_arvai> ja da :)
<christian_arvai> og +1 til at komme videre ;)
<Zilvador> Der var snak om at lave en kontaktliste for bestyrelsesmedlemmerne med mail-adresse mv på en privat side, som man skal bruge adgangskode eller lignende for at se
<Zilvador> For? Imod?
<christian_arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Hehe...vi har vist tabt de andre
<Momsemor> Kun for bestyrelsesmedlemmerne?
<christian_arvai> jeg vil gerne give dem alle, men de skal ikke ud offentligt
<Zilvador> Naturligvis
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Momsemor, nemlig. Det var tanken
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ vi nemmere kan komme i kontakt med hinanden
<christian_arvai> og redaktørteamet. ellers ryger lidt af ideen
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Ja, dem det måtte være relevant for :)
<Zilvador> Og for alle andre kan der være mere afgrænsede måder at kontakte foreningen på
<Zilvador> Godt. Det tror jeg, at vi skal gøre til en opgave så.
<christian_arvai> hvad har vi af muligheder for hostning? Jeg ved at vi evt kan oprette det i forum, og så manuelt tildele rettighederne, sådan at det kun er de inviterede som kan læse dette fora
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, kan vi ikke gøre det med en Wordpress-side?
<christian_arvai> Google-docs måske
<Zilvador> Også
<christian_arvai> ajenbo,  ^7
<christian_arvai> jeg ved ikke om jeg kan lave det i WP, det ved anders nok mere om
<ajenbo> Øhm tror jeg godt, men jeg ved ikke lige hvad det er der skal hostes?
<christian_arvai> ajenbo,  en liste med kontaktinfo på bestyrelsen og redteam (add tlf osv)
<ajenbo> hmm
<Zilvador> Men gerne med adgangsbegræsning på
<ajenbo> det kan vi vel godt, men ikke lige sikker på det er særlig praktisk
<Zilvador> *-begrænsning
<wangerin> Kan wordpress ikke lave noget med gruppe-adgang, og så tilføje dem som skal have adgang til en specifik gruppe?
<ajenbo> ved ikke om wp kan
<Zilvador> Det kan vi finde ud af
<christian_arvai> ellers kan vi lave det i phpBB
<Zilvador> Men vi vil vel ikke lave et nyt forum? :) phpBB er vel en hel forumsløning
<christian_arvai> som bestyrelsesforumet, bare skjult
<Zilvador> *løsning
<Momsemor> Hvad med en helt almindelig liste med mailadresser + telefonnumre?
<christian_arvai> det er sådan set det vi har i redaktørforum
<wangerin> Den skal ligge centralt, så der ikke flyder gud ved hvor mange versioner rundt. Det er et helvede at veligeholde.
<Momsemor> Som vi i bestyrelsen + redaktørteamet udveksler manuelt?
<christian_arvai> +1
<ajenbo> så et indlæg i bestyrelses forummet?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, så får vi nok et problem med at vedligeholde det, som wangerin siger
<Momsemor> Er der ikke kun generalforsamling én gang om året?
<Zilvador> ajenbo, kan tænkes, hvis det bare bliver beskyttet
<christian_arvai> ajenbo,  nej, vi laver et nyt sub-fora, og tildeler rettighederne til de enkelte brugere, så hele indholdet er skjult for alle andre
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jo
<ajenbo> hade glemt alle kunne læse bestyrelses forummet
<christian_arvai> Momsemor, jo, men bl.a. redaktørteamet er der løbende udskiftning i. vi har fx lige taget klaus ind
<Zilvador> Så er en forumside med adgangsbegrænsning en mulig løsning?
<christian_arvai> teknisk set ja
<Momsemor> Dvs, at vore mail-adresser kan risikere, at komme "ud" til rigtig mange, :-(
<Zilvador> Momsemor, det vil vi ikke risikere
<Momsemor> Nej, tak....
<Zilvador> Det skal der gerne være styr på
<Zilvador> Derfor skal der være grundig adgangsbegrænsning
<Momsemor> Ok...
<christian_arvai> Momsemor, nej. det vil bliver ligesom redaktørforum, som ingen af jer kan se eller læse. det er kun dem som er inviteret, som i det hele taget kan se det på oversigten. google boots kan heller ikke læse med
<christian_arvai> og man skal være logged ind for i det hele taget at se det
<Momsemor> ok
<JohnDoeDK> Undskyld mig, men må jeg blande mig i debatten?
<Zilvador> JohnDoeDK, meget gerne
<christian_arvai> ja da
<JohnDoeDK> Hvorfor kan I ikke lave et subforum på ubuntu.dk hvor I giver redaktører/bestyrelse adgang?
<Zilvador> Jeg tror også, at det er det, vi er ved at blive lidt enige om
<christian_arvai> JohnDoeDK, det er lige præcist det jeg gerne vil lave. og så skjuler vi det for alle andre
<Zilvador> Så længe vi er sikre på, at Google og andre ikke opsnapper dem :)
<christian_arvai> det kan jeg så godt garantere. det skal bare sættes rigtigt op
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi skal til at runde mødet af.
<JohnDoeDK> Som jeg forstår det kan man lave flere brugergrupper. F.eks en moderatorgruppe og en redaktørgruppe. Dem der er moderatorer er ikke nødvendigvis medlemer af den anden gruppe, og kan derfor heller ikke se den anden gruppes indhold
<Zilvador> JohnDoeDK, det lyder rigtigt
<JohnDoeDK> Og bots kan ikke se indhold hvis de ikke er signed til gruppen
<Zilvador> Det burde i hvert fald kunne opsættes på den måde
<christian_arvai> skal vi udskyde det sidste punkt (Beretning fra Aarhus-mødet) til næste gang
<Zilvador> bots tror jeg dog skal holde ude særskilt. Man kan lægge en tekstfil i roden eller lignende, som gør, at de holder sig væk
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, Det vil jeg foreslå :). Jeg fandt også på et nyt punkt undervejs, men vi har allerede været her i to timer, så det er vist ved at være på tide at stoppe.
<christian_arvai> som udgangspunkt er alle i redaktørteamet alligevel med på listen. Admins vil altid kunne se indlæggende, men vi er også kun tre, og to af os er alligevel i bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> Jeg foreslår, at vi undersøger muligheden for at lave en forumside og sikkerheden til næste gang
<christian_arvai> +1 jeg tager den med ajenbo 
<Zilvador> Godt :)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ kan vi vel sige tak for i aften.
<Zilvador> Igen tak for en god debat :)
<Momsemor> Tak for i aften :-)
<ajenbo> Tak for godt møde
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at det virkede fint med et opfølgningsmøde for at få sat skub i ideerne
<christian_arvai> Jeg vil sige tak for et godt og konstruktivt møde. Vi ses til det næste møde om et par uger.
<Zilvador> Jep. Vi ses snart igen :).
<Zilvador> Og hvis der kommer ideer og resultater undervejs, så skriv endelig om det på forummet
<christian_arvai> enig, vi kan jo tage det "et møde af gangen", og så vurdere om vi skal have et opfølgningsmøde i de enkelte måneder
<Zilvador> Jep. Ind til videre er der i hvert fald grundlag for det :)
<ajenbo> Zilvador, du kan ikke ligge en fil i roden for at blokere bots da det ikke er mapper men bare noget database kage
<christian_arvai> jeg har lavet tråden om inventar http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=18096
<wangerin> Zilvador: Bots som opfører sig ordentligt kan udelukkes af robot.txt Uregerlige bots KAN gå specift efter urls som den ikke "må" læse derfor er adgangskontrol via robots.txt ubrugelig. Der skal direkte være lukket for al offentlig adgang. Der er det eneste som virker.
<Zilvador> ajenbo, hmm...du har måske ret i, at det foregår lidt anderledes for forummer. Men jeg mindes i hvert fald at have set nogle bot-indstillinger i phpBB2
<ajenbo> jo det er der
<ajenbo> Men så længe vi ikke gøre bots til en del af betyrelsen så kan de ikke se noget :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, jep. Det var den, jeg tænkte på.
<ajenbo> og hvis siden byrder ned får de ikke adgang til indholdet da databasen så ikke vil være tilgængelig så det burde var sikkert nok på denne måde.
<Zilvador> Men jo, det skal også lukkes af under alle omstændigheder
<Zilvador> ajenbo, jep...tænker jeg også :)
<wangerin> at siderne er database-genererede gør ikke at robots.txt ikke kan bruges, men der er eksempler på bots som direkte gå efter de sider som bots ikke "Må" læse - der kunne jo være noget interesant på de sider
<christian_arvai> ?spørgsmål : Hvor er det nu at man kan finde loggen til dette møde?
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ajenbo> vi snakkes
<Zilvador> wangerin, sandt. Derfor skal vi passe på
<christian_arvai> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/11/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.txt
<Zilvador> Jeg vil også smutte nu. Jeg regner med at have et referat oppe inden så mange dage.
<christian_arvai> super
<Zilvador> Nemlig :)
<Zilvador> Fortsat god aften til alle :)
<wangerin> Nej. Vi skal bare sørge for at der ikke er offentlig adgang til de data. Punktum. robots text gør bare at fx google slet ikke kigger på de blokerede sider.
<Zilvador> wangerin, jeg er ikke uenig :)
<wangerin> Søvn godt til alle de aktive og inaktive 
<Zilvador> I lige måde
<christian_arvai> i lige måde
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-11-18
<duch11> Hej, er der nogen der kan forklare mig hvordan i alverden alt det med mailing lister fungerer. Det virker som en så forældet en metode at kommunikere på.. ?? 
